# Leah Plante Freed: Grand Jury Resister Released



## Landon (Oct 20, 2012)

News is Leah has been released as of 10/17... No word on why, but these are the only details out there. Kteeo and Matt are still incarcerated.

OFFICIAL: LEAH HAS BEEN RELEASED

First and foremost,* do not panic*. 
Leah wanted for us to express these points to you with this news:

She is extremely traumatized and experienced a lot of very, very bad things, but she is alive. The state of her mental health is also very bad. 
*She asks that people do not jump to wild conclusions about her release because they do not apply.* 
She spent her whole time in SHU / Administrative Detention (solitary confinement) and was told that that is where she would stay for the duration of her incarceration, up to 18 months. She was classified as “different” from Matt and Kteeo. 
She received probably near 200 pieces of mail, books, postcards in 4 days (mail was not delivered to her every day) and was glad for it, and knows probably a similar amount is being returned to sender right now. She urges people to step up support for Matt and Kteeo on all fronts. Books that didn’t get to her probably go into the prison library, which is still a good thing because from what we heard their selection is limited to romance novels and religious literature. 
*More information is going to be released.* At this time, Leah needs space from media. She is overwhelmed by all the publicity. Regardless of who you are, if you have her personal information,* PLEASE do not call her, email her, or try to locate her in order to question her.* Give her space until she asks otherwise. 
She was released the night of 10/17. She did not make it public immediately because she did not want the “media shitstorm” to jump down her throat yet. 
She is very moved by the amount of support and solidarity there has been for her, she expressed concern that Matt and Kteeo were not getting as much publicity.* Please write them, support them, send them books. *
Again, to reiterate, *more information is going to be released in a few days.*
Thank you all for keeping an ear to the ground and for supporting these people.

http://freeleah.tumblr.com/

Leah is a 24 year old political prisoner currently serving [served] time at FDC Seatac. Leah was subpoenaed to testify before a grand jury three times, refused three times and was thrown into prison for civil contempt on October 10th, 2012.


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 20, 2012)

She went off on all the folks that were mysoginizing her. I feel that the release is a dirty cop trick. Expect more arrests in the next weeks to make it look like she snitched.


----------



## Eager (Oct 21, 2012)

http://leahxvx.tumblr.com/post/33900366954


----------



## Eager (Oct 30, 2012)

Actually, since it has come out today that Leah Plante is a snitch, I take back that post as well as giving a fuck about her.


----------

